# Won't walk!



## Zerbinetta (Mar 10, 2008)

Wolfie pretty much refuses to be walked. It's like taking a cat for a drag! He puts all four paws straight down and won't budge. I can drag him or I can let him sniff around out in front of our building. Once in awhile I've been able to get him as far as two buildings down the block but when I finally give in and turn around to head home, he starts pulling on the lead, desperate to get home! He's very active indoors and doesn't mind exploring our walkway on his own time, but it's a no-go for a traditional walk. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> Wolfie pretty much refuses to be walked. It's like taking a cat for a drag! He puts all four paws straight down and won't budge. I can drag him or I can let him sniff around out in front of our building. Once in awhile I've been able to get him as far as two buildings down the block but when I finally give in and turn around to head home, he starts pulling on the lead, desperate to get home! He's very active indoors and doesn't mind exploring our walkway on his own time, but it's a no-go for a traditional walk. Anyone else have this problem?[/B]


He's still very young so you will have to be patient. One thing you can do is let him get used to the lead by allowing him to wear it around the house under your supervision so he gets used to the feel of it on his harness. Then try coaxing with tidbits of treats to get him to walk towards you while you hold it and bring it to you. Once you've mastered that you can take him for a tiny walk using tidbits to get him to move with you. Lots of praise helps too. Just a few minutes of training at a time as you don't want to burn him out on it.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I saw Cesar Milan one time help with a dog very similar. 

He got a new leash and carried the dog away from the house. Then to get home, he had to walk back. Since your dog is already walking to get home, this shouldn't be a problem. He had a reason for a new leash, something about the old one having bad experiences attached to it. And having the dog on the new leash walking home made it a positive experience. 

I think it will just take some patience and dragging won't help. Good luck!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

My little girl HATES to walk....unless its towards home. Well, she will walk a little if daddy is with her. But she isn't fond of the leash (luckily she can't move too fast). I tried everything when we got her and started walking with her, but she wouldn't even eat treats she was so frightened of the big bad world around her. Soooo, I carry her in a bag and then let her walk home if she likes (yesterday she didn't).

Our little boy LOVES to go for a walk and follows me around the house all day looking for signs of going out for one. They each have their own personalities, patience helps, so do treats if he will take them. But he also may not be a walker, lol.


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

Coby didn't like walking at all either. But he loves to follow people so we usually have at least two people go on walks with him because he'll always make sure the other person isn't too far in front of him, or else he runs to catch up. I think he gets tired so he'll just stop and refuse to walk a couple of times during the walks. When this happens, we usually pick him up and carry him for a bit and put him down, or if there is no one around then we just drop his leash and say "Okay then, goodbye Coby" and walk away. He'll sit there for a bit but once we start getting further away, he walks and follows us. It all depends on his mood I guess, some days he'll be great about walking, other days he refuses to leave the house. How spoiled!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

There's some great "How To Train Puppies" videos on Expert Village:


Leash Training A Puppy - Expert Village

More How To Train Puppies Videos


Joy


----------



## Eli's Mom (Mar 20, 2008)

I can only tell you how I trained Eli

I put his lead on and gently pulled him towards me. He naturally refused but I would then praise him and say GOOOOOOOD boy when he was being pulled and suddenly he wanted to come and we'd continue walking. He would stop and we'd go through the cycle again.
We would do this off and on and eventually he knew if he came, he got lots of praise.
Treats have never worked with Eli. He gets too distracted by them. He responds best to praise and chest rubs.
But that's just him.... I bet Wolfie will be walking with you in no time. :biggrin:


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

I taught my guys and gals by getting them used to the feel of the leash. I would attatch the leash to them and let them drag it outside behind them. And then I started holding it. Works like a charm at my house! I did it for a week and a half two weeks before I tried to hold it and lead them anywhere.

Of course I live on an acre of land with 14 acres around me. I don't walk them on sidewalks (aparently they haven't figured out what sidewalks are for yet here in Jay...so there aren't any lol) I just run and play with them outside on my land. SO it works well for me. I certainly wouldn't recomend doing this in the city of New York lol. You could also try it inside. Just don't leave your dog unatended witht he leash on (meaning don't let him run around the house with it on while you do dishes or whatever where you can't watch him in case he gets it caught on something).

Good luck! There are some GREAT ideas to try! Just don't give up!
And in case no one meantioned it, try getting a vest harness tha they make on this board. I know who makes them if you're interested PM me. I HIGHLY recomend those! They don't go around the neck and are more comfortable for the dog anyway. They might not even know their on a leash!
~~Cheri~~


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I've had both on the end of the leash--Camden was just how you describe Wolfie. Ollie has always been a sled dog--full speed ahead. Both have their challenges, lol. 

Everyone's given you great advice so I won't repeat it. Just remember Wolfie is a baby and what he's doing is very normal. I was a doing a little of what everyone said with Camden and he was coming along nicely (then we lost him, that's another story). There's been times, believe me, that I wished Ollie wasn't so gung-ho on the leash, but he's SUCH a good boy in every other aspect that I've decided not to fault him on it and, if it makes him happy, so be it. It's not like I'm trying to walk a Great Dane, lol. He calms down after several minutes anyway AND I enjoy a brisk walk, lol. Good luck!!


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

I agree with the other members. Also, check out the two links that were shared. Every dog is different.

One thing tho that I would really change is that it is best to avoid dragging even if just a little, esp. dragging from behind. I honestly feel the best way is to let them wear the leash inside the house..supervised at all times. I start with a cheap leash and let them make friends...drag it around and play with it.

It might help if you discard the past here and start from scratch. Teach Woofie the leash is his buddy and can be a playmate for the time being.

Good luck.


----------



## scodoublet (Apr 3, 2008)

You'll go from you trying to pull him to him trying to pull you in no time. At least that's what happened with Chase. There's really no "quick fix" for this. You just have to keep working on it with them like the others have mentioned.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Back when Max & Rocky were small, neither of them wanted to walk either and we struggled with it for some time. We took them once on a trip to CA with us and we stayed at a relatives house who also had 2 larger dog who our boys liked to play with. Peg and & had left the boys with the sister in law and her kids and we had run some errands. Meanwhile, the sister in law and kids leash all 4 dogs up and simply take them for a walk (they were unaware that we had never successfully walked ours).

So my take on this is to pair your dog who doesn't want to walk with a family one who does.


----------



## Zerbinetta (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Trying to be patient. Of course it doesn't help when the women who runs our puppy class tells me that Wolfie is abnormal because he doesn't like walks or being outside all that much. Nothing a dog owner wants to hear more than that we are bad "mommy!"


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

That's ridiculous what the trainer said! At 4 months old Moxie didn't walk either. 

In fact we were with our trainer at the time in the middle of the street trying to get him to walk. All he did was sit. We tried to drag him too. He was obviously fearful..the birds, the noises The scents! We were afraid someone in the neighborhood would walk by and think we were commiting puppy abuse. We all laughed so hard at the thought... I almost went pee pee. 

Anyway, it took time, little by little with treats (hotdogs) and patience we got him to walk up the block, ( I remember the day...I called my husband at work to tell him) Then as the week went on...we progressed to up the block and around the corner ....then around the block. I would say from the time he sat, until the time he walked took about 1 month...( walking him only on weekends in the country and then in the city during the week only in an uncrowded park at small intervels at a time) 

Now Moxie walks over 2 1/2 miles a day at one time. 

Your babie's still young. Take him out everyday so he gets used to the sounds and smells and take it in literally.... small steps. One day he will do what Moxie did too. We laugh about the time when....etc. etc.

My other maltese never had the same issue. He walked from day one. They are all different. My breeder had suggested to take his ex pen outside and just let him hang in it to get use to being outside. I thought that was a great idea, except at the time it was snowing..LOL. I would have done it if it was nicer. I remember now thinking "What..he's not going to walk until Spring!" OMG! This is so bizzare!

And get another trainer. The only thing abnormal is what she said to you.

Patience..it will happen. Also thinking positive...having positive energy around him when you want him to walk will also help. He senses your nervousness. Have faith that he will one day do it. Your body language will help if you are upright and confident. They have to trust you as the pack leader that you will lead and not get him into trouble. It takes time to learn trust. But one day he will.

Good luck..have faith in your baby....I know how you feel. 

Leslie


----------

